# Attn: Installers And Retailers



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

Do Not Purchase From Perfect 10 Out Of Little Rock Ark. Sales Reps Keep Clients Credit Card Info And Purchase Porno And Phone Sex. This Is True, And Can Prove It.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

From Terms of Use: *(q) The posting of duplicate messages in the same forum or in multiple forums is not allowed, and the duplicates are subject to deletion. This not only includes posts that are identical to other posts from the same user or from different users, but also includes posts that are similar in message to other posts left by the same user. Repeated rants against anyone or anything will be considered spam and subject to removal.*

I'm sorry you got screwed by this distributor, junki, but if you make me clean up multiple posts like this again, you're going on vacation for awhile around here.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

You'll have a hard time not purchasing from Perfect 10 because they are ultimately the distributor to about 60% of the direcTV local retailors out there. They have the rights to over 30 states for distribution purposes. They were the top distributor of DirecTV in the nation the last 3 years, I believe.

I'm not supporting them, I'm just saying that you might not have a choice. Even ordering through DirecTV might result in a shipment from Perfect 10.


----------



## junki (Feb 19, 2004)

No PROBLEM AT ALL. have A dsi WAREHOUSE DOWN THE ROAD. p10 WAS JUST A CHOICE OF MANY TO PURCHASE FROM BECAUSE OF PRICES


----------



## Mike500 (May 10, 2002)

I've bought for Perfect 10 for a long time. I have never had problems with them. If they did put porn charges on my credit card, I'd just contact my credit card issuer and have them disputed.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

LOL! 
DSI = 

Don't
Stock
It

Have fun with your new distributor! DSI truly is a joy to work with. :lol:


----------



## 88fan (Jan 22, 2004)

been dealing with perfect 10 for years.....never any problems .....good luck with dsi.(ha ha)


----------



## Van (May 4, 2004)

Sounds like you got pooched by one bad employee, I'd suggest that you first file a police report, dispute the charges at the bank or CC provider, contact your lawyer and get incontact with the head of P10 as well as direct and inform them of this problem.


----------



## waydwolf (Feb 2, 2003)

I too have never had any problems with P10 and they're the single best known distributor out there for economically priced DBS supplies. The lowest prices you find at retail anywhere are still 25%-250% above P10's. With the volume of business they do, and the spotlight on them that goes with it, they can't afford this sort of thing. Their catalog plainly states the e-mail naming convention for them and makes it easy to e-mail anyone right up to their senior execs who they've named in catalogs over the years with their pictures.

How many companies make those in charge so plainly visible as P10?

If it is true, pursue a case.


----------

